# Fictional Characters Alphabetically



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Fictional characters from books, TV shows, cartoons, movies, comics, manga, etc. A-Z style. 

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Captian caveman


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Dagny Taggart


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Fagin.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Gunnery Sergeant Thomas "Gunny " Highway :yay


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Hilly Holbrook from the Help  I'm reading it right now.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

"Indiana" Jones


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jasmine (From Aladdin)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kate


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lori (The Walking Dead)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marty McFly


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nadia Moore


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Otis (from Milo & Otis)


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Papa Lazarou!!!

"You're my wife now Dave"


----------



## Half a Person (Dec 5, 2011)

Quentin Compson (The Sound and the Fury)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Robin


----------



## nerdybunny (Nov 12, 2011)

smurfette


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ted Mosby (from How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Underdog


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Veruca Salt


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Worzel Gummidge


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xena


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yoda


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zero


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Archie (Archie Comics)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bagger Vance


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cable


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Edward Cullen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Gir!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Holly (Red Dwarf)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Inuyasha


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Jessie's Girl


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Kobra


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Megaman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norman Bates


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Odysseus


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Peter Pan


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Quagmire


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rex Raptor


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

stan smith


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tinkerbell


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Usopp


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Voldemort


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-men :lol


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yoren (A Game of Thrones)


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Zeus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ash Ketchum


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Boo Radley


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cyclops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dick Diver


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ewing Klipspringer


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Frankenstein


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Greg Heffley


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Hercules


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Icarus


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Jack Bauer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Kong


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Lapras


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ned the Baboon


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ozymandias


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Peter Pan


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Already been said

Peter Griffin


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Quigley


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rorschach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrooge McDuck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiny Tim


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ursela


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V (V for Vendetta)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Willy Wonka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alice Nelson (Brady Bunch)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bluto


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Captain Commando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daffy Duck


----------



## BlueBelle (Oct 19, 2010)

Eloise


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Faith


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George, Curious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ichabod Crane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jar Jar Binks


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Kernel Fleck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leia


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Morrigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neville Longbottom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Penguin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q (Star Trek)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Remy LeBleau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweetpea


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tony Stark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Fester


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vivian Bagley


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonder Woman


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Xavier


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Yoda


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zelda.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ash


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Desmond Miles.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Elmo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Franis Pritchard.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Goku


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Harry Potter.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

InuYasha


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Krusty the Clown


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lord Raptor


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Mother Goose.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ned Flanders


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Otto


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pam Halpert/Beesly


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Q-Bee


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Randy Marsh


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Storm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigger


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Uncle Jimbo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

V


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Walter Kovacs.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

X-Man (Nate Grey)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yoda


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Already been said like twice

Zolo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Adrian Monk!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bender


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Catwoman


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dick Dastardly


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Elastagirl


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat Albert


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Guy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Herbert the Pervert


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The Incredibles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The Joker


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ken


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Lois Lane


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Michelle Heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nightwolf


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Owlman


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter Pan


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Quicksilver


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Red Foreman


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver Surfer


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Toad


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ursula


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Victor von Doom


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Woody


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xenomorph


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yoda


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangief


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Aragorn


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Bane


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Demetri Maximoff


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Eeyore


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Fang


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Gandalf


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hank McCoy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Indiana Jones


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Joker


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lightning!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Miss Piggy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nightcrawler


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Psylocke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quicksilver


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tails (From Sonic.)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unicorn


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Vinny Gambini


Evo said:


> Miss Piggy


i like you


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Watari! Death note


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Xena


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yoda


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^Again?

Zod


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Anakin Skywalker


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Belle!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Carl Spackler


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Derek Zoolander


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ezio Auditore da Firenze


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fran Fine


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Garrus Vakarian


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Humbert Humbert


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Iron Man


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jasmine


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Kilgore Trout


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lara Croft


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Moloch the Mystic


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nightwing


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ozymandias


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peggy Hill


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Question


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Quirrel


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Spider-Man


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zomg. You guys are too fast.

The Thing


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Uncle Sam


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

V


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Wallace Wells


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Xion


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yogi Bear


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ZIM!!!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Arthur Dent


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

everyone knows it's-

*Butters!!* (that's me!)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Colossus


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Donnie Darko


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Elmo


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Fritz The Cat


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Guenhwyvar


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Iceman


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Jezebel Jet


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Kurtz


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lynx (DC Comics)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Marvin the Paranoid Android


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Nonnie the Night-time Newt.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh Dae-su


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Power Girl


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Quintinius Verginix


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Rainbow Dash


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahaha.

Silk Spectre


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tintin


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Uriah Heep


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Virgil Cole


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Walter Kovacs


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Xena the warrior princess!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Zane (Yugioh GX)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Altaïr Ibn-La'Ahad


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bart


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Crusty the Clown


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Detective James Carter


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Elmo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Garfield


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hank Hill


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Jane Lane


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Krillin


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lily Aldrin


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Neo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oswaldo Sanchez


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peter Pan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quagmire. Giggity.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ron Weasley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Samantha Jones


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Tidus


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Unger, Felix


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Victor Krum


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Uriel


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Xenu


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yugi Muto.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zechs


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Arucard.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bamm-Bamm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cal


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter (Dexter's Laboratory)


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ed Elric


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fat Tony


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Costanza


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Han Solo


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Icarus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jar Jar Binks


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Kadaj


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lady luck


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Miranda Lawson


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Optimus Prime


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Piccolo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Quinlan Vos


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachel Green


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Samwise Gam-something


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Gamgee.

Tifa.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Udina


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vegeta


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

wookies


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Xenophilus Lovegood


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yajirobe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zoidberg


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

amelia bedelia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bobby Hill


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Count Dracula


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eric Cartman


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Genjuro Kibagami


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ichabod Crane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julia Sugarbaker


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kim Possible


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Link


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Michele Weinberger


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Norbit


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Olive Penderghast


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter Griffin


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Romy White


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Spiderman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tod Stiles


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ulquiorra Cifer


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Vincent Valentine


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Willy Wonka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Xena (warrior princess) my second choice would be Xavier


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yamcha


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Zordon (haha Power Rangers lol)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Alexander Anderson


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batgirl


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chii


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Daredevil


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eragon


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Flash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Gandalf


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hush


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hamlet (and you thought I would say Harry Potter)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

InuYasha


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Jubliee (X-men)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Lex Luthor


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Max Payne


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Captain Nemo


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

mega man


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Orihime Inoue


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pikachu.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Q*bert


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ricky Bobby


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Sinister


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Noel Kreiss


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Oracle


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pac-man


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I screwed up, I though Mr. Sinister was for M...

Quincy Sharp


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Sebastian Michaelis


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Penguin


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Underdog


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Veronica Lodge


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wanda Woodward


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Xerxes (in the movie)


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Ysola


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zelda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Albert, Fat


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bionic Bunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charley Horse


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dora the Explorer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Enobarbas (Shakespeare, _Antony and Cleopatra_)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Golem


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Indiana Jones


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kelly Bundy ♥


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lucy Ricardo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Nala


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Prince Charming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quixote, Don


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ren


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Saria


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Terra


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ursula


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Voldemort


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Wolverine


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yamcha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Zeus


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Zod


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Abe Simpson XD


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bilbo baggins


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chazz Princeton


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobby


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Eric Cartman


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ferris Bueller


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Goofy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hermione Granger


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

InoShikaCho


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jem


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

King Kong


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Luigi


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Manbearpig


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Nappa


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Olive Oyl


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Poppy Pomfrey


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen Narissa


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ross Geller


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sarah Marshall


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tigger (Winnie the pooh)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ursula


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Vulcans


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Winston Wolf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xena


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yuri Nakamura


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zorro


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Abe Simpson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Baby Fark McGee-zax


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Cornholio


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Darth Vader


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Easter bunny


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Gorilla Grodd


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Heathcliff


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Inuyasha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason Bourne


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Khal Drogo


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lex Luthor


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Marty McFly


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ned Flanders


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oskar Schell


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinocchio :|


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Q*bert


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhett Butler


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sara Crewe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Man


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ukitake Jūshirō


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Vladimir Lem


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wendy Darling


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

X-Man


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yossarian


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Zuko


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheshire


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Dumbo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Eric Forman


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fez


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Granby


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Harold Berman


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Inara Serra.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Jack Vessalius


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lester Freamon


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Mad Hatter


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nala


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Odin


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Peter Pan


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Queezle


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rocky


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sandy Olsson


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Temeraire


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ukon


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Voltron


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xerxes Break


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Zazu


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Zuko


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Agamemnon


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bambi


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

carmen sandiego


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Darth Vader


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

eragon


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Firelord Ozai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George of the Jungle


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lecter ♥


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Iceman


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Jim Halpert


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Leonard Hofstadter


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Megatron


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nurse Joy


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

*O*smosis Jones


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Peter Pan.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Quasimodo


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Timmy Turner


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Undertaker


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Velma Dinkley


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

William Laurence


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xander


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zorg


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Aleister Chamber


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

BeetleJuice


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cartman


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Dwight Schrute


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Elizabeth Middleford


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Falco Lombardi


----------



## TBird24 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost Rider


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Hans


----------



## TBird24 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ivan Drago


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jonny Quest


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kyle (southpark)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Liam Lunettes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nigel Thornberry


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Pickles the drummer


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Piglet


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Quagmire


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Rankin


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Spider-Man!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tommy DeVito


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ursula


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Venom.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Waldo is fictional, right?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xander


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yertle the Turtle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zach


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Alois Trancy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bob the Builder


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Chenery


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dante


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Flapjack


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

George Feeny


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hilary Banks


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ira Kane


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jazz


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Kira


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

L (Death Note)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Michael Stein(salute your shorts)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nero


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Olive Oil


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Prim


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Rufus Barma


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam Winchester


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Tinkerbell.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Unknown


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonder Girl


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Xiaoyu.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yanma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Abra


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bulbasaur


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Charizard!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Evo said:


> Bulbasaur


awwww, is it a head of garlic on his back?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

soliloquy said:


> awwww, is it a head of garlic on his back?


Cannot be unseen!

Anyway, Dragonite


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Eevee


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Elekid


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Flareon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Glaceon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Haunter


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Igglybuff


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jigglypuff


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Krabby


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lugia


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Marill <3


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^daw
Nidoking


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Omanyte ^_^


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pikachu!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quilava!


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Ren from Ren and stimpy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sakura Haruno


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Toki Wortooth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Underdog


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Velma


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

William T. Spears


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Xena


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yu Ping


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorro


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Arpeggio


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Boo Boo Bear


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Clockwerk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Donnie Thornberry


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

El Jefe


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Gandalf


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Inspector Carmelita Montoya Fox


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jem <3


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Keynes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Lois Lane


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Mz. Ruby


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nancy Botwin


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Octavio


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Paine (Final Fantasy X-2)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Quick Draw McGraw

lol had to cheat on that one a bit ohp


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Raiden


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Sly Cooper


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Tommy Pickles


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ursula


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Violet Baudelaire


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ I had a massive crush on Emily Browning when that Lemony Snicket movie came out years ago...

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yzma from Emperor's New Groove <3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zero


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Archie Bunker


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Bud Bundy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Carlos (Transformers Armada)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dimitri Lousteau


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eugene from Hey Arnold


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gerald Broflovski


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hannibal Lecter


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ivysaur


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

James Potter


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kabutops


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

_Lelouch vi Britannia
My favourite Fictional Character








_


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Mordin Solus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Noctowl


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Otto Octavius


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pikachu!


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha. Qui-Gon Jinn.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

rioichi cooper


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Scarlet Spider


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Togepi


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Underdog!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Vaporeon


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wario


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zorba


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ampharos!


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Beowulf


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Donatello from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Entei


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Fenrir


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Green Goblin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Han Solo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ivan Raidenovitch Raikov


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack Driscoll


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kelly Bundy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lanturn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ms. Bitters 

Doom. Doom. _DOOOMMM_!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Near - or N for short. xD


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Optimus Prime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny (Inspector Gadget)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Quentin Makepeace
from the Bartimaeus Trilogy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Raikou


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Simon Lovelace


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Tommy Pickles


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Uraziel


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Vince (Disney's Recess)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wanda from the Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xerxes
from the Bartimaeus Trilogy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yuna (Final Fantasy)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zordon


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Annie


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Clive Jenkins


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dory


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Elmo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Frank Reynolds


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Gary Oak


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hatsuharu Sohma


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ike Broflovski


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Jules Winnfield


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kurogane


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Leela


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Megatron


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Naruto


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Penelope Garcia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Quasimodo


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rogue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sam the Butcher


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thor


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ulfric Stormcloak


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Veronica Mars


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wendy the Waitress


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xander


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Yusuf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zorba the Hutt


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Alucard


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bobby Hill


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Cordelia Chase


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Donnie Donowitz


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Elle Woods


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Ganondorf


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hilary Banks


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Innes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jackie Burkhart


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Killer Croc


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lenny


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Mog, kupo!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ned Flanders


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocelot


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter Griffin


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Quinn. As in, Jonas.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ross Geller


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Samantha Carter


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tia Landry


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unus the Untouchable


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Vincent Valentine


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Welshy!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

X-23


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yoshimitsu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zabel


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Armand.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Balthazar (Supernatural)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Charlie Weasley


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Damian Wayne


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Erg


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Frankenstein


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Gretel (from Hansel and Gretel)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hansel


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Irving Lambert


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

J-Roc (trailer Park Boys)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Klaus (American Dad)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucy (I love Lucy)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mario


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Namor


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Omega Supreme


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Patrick star


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Quasimodo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Robin


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Stanley Marsh!!!*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tarzan


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unicron


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Verizion


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wanda Maximoff


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yoshi


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zazu from The Lion King


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Anakaris


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Belle


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Captain America


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

Link (Legend of Zelda)


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

^umm, wrong letter?

I'll continue with D....Draco Malfoy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Eddie Munster


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Fembot


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

George Jetson


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hulk


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Iceman


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jin Saotome


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Kenny (from South Park)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Louis Lane


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mighty Mouse


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nelson Muntz


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Optimus prime


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Pestilence


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Quailman


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Robin


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Samantha Carter


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tom (Tom and Jerry)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ursula


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Veronica (Archie comics)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xander (Power Rangers)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorro


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Apocalypse


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Carlton Banks


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Data


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Eddie Brock


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Freakazoid


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Godzilla.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

He man


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Icarus


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Jack Skellington


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Krusty the Clown


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lex Luthor


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Moira MacTaggert


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nightwing


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Otto Octavius


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pac-Man.

"Did you know that the original name for Pac-Man was Puck-Man? You'd think it was because he looks like a hockey puck but it actually comes from the Japanese phrase 'Paku-Paku,' which means to flap one's mouth open and closed. They changed it because they thought Puck-Man would be too easy to vandalize, you know, like people could just scratch off the P and turn it into an F or whatever."


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quinn Fabray


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Raymond Haan


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Stanley Hudson


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tom Hagen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Updraft


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Velma


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xander Harris (Buffy)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zelda


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Alvin Draper


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cheshire Cat


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

David Brent


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Freddie Krueger


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Goku (DBZ)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Harold Lee (Harold & Kumar)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Inuyasha


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

John McClane


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Krillin


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Iris


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Juliet O'Hara


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

(somebody needs to learn the alphabet :b)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

(Back to L, since we already had K) :b

Lemmiwinks


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Morlocks


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Naruto.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Onslaught


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Percy Weasley


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quagmire


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sabrina


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tampie


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Uzamaki Naruto


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Veronica Sawyer 

Oh sorry haha I did j cuz the last one was i before lol. I'm usually oblivious to things lol.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonder Girl


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xerxes Break


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Yellow Ranger


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zoidburg!! _Whooowhooowooo_!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the guy in my icon :b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Beast


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Count Nefaria


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Dionysus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Evey Hammond (V for Vendetta)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

captain Underpants


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

oops my bad, Frankenstein


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner (Green Lantern)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hush


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Isolde


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

John Proudstar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Keef from Invader ZIM. Poor kid..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lila Cheney


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Morticia Addams


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nightwing


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Optimus Prime~


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pink Panther


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quagsire


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rictor


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Severus Snape


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tom Hagen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Underdog


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Vicki Vale


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Wang


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Yar. Tasha Yar.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Zork


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Aria


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

X-Treme for the person who skipped X


back to B


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Bruno Ttaglia


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Candy Southern


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Oops, totally did skip X. My bad.

Doogie Howser.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Eureeka (Eureeka's Castle)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

freddie the flute


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Godzilla


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Henry Henshaw


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Indiana Jones


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack Donaghy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kyuubi (Naruto)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Leonard Hofstadter


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Manny (Ice Age)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Noel Kreiss


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Olivier (Trails in the Sky)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Philip Ttaglia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quilava


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rahne Sinclair


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonny Corleone


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Timmy Turner


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ursella from Friends


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Vivi (One Piece)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Will from Will & Grace


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xorn


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yoda


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorro


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Alex Rider


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Crimson Chin


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Doug Heffernan


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Eric Forman


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Frank (30 Rock, I can't remember his last name)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Geoffrey (The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hank Hill


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

daffy duck


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ ?? We're on 'I'


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ivysaur


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

John Carter


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kingsley Shacklebolt


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Leonard Hofstadter


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Megatron


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Norman Osborn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Otto West


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Petra


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Quinn Fabray from Glee... :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ryu


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Sharon Marsh *


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Thor


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Umbridge >:]


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Voldemort!! Ahhhh!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Waldo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yami (Yu-Gi-Oh!)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zack Fair


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Amy Farrah Fowler


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Berzerker


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Castiel


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Doug Ramsey (New Mutants)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ender Wiggin


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Fang (FFXIII)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgovitch from HP (I think that's how it's spelled)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hatsuharu Sohma


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Illyana Rasputin


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jirachi


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Karma


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

L


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mirage


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nyan cat


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Odie (Garfield)


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Puss n Boots


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Leah (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Recoome


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Stephanie Brown


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tala (Beyblade)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ulysses


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Victor Fries


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Willard Stiles


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yugi Moto


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zod


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Android 16


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bob the Builder


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cell


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Deidara


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ebi


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat B*****d


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Goten


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hank Moody


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Isis


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack o' Diamonds


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

King Cold


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Leech


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Majin Buu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

N'astrih


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Obelix


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Pandora


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Queen of Diamonds


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rufus Shinra


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasami


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Terra


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ultron


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Vronsky


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Zieg


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wendigo? You skipped w and x


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wendigo? You skipped w and x


xD oh wow. I feel dumb.

It's been a long night haha. 

*clears throat*

X (from megaman)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yamcha


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Now....

Zieg lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Artie Maddicks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ben Parker


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Carlotta


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dick Dastardly


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Elli


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Falcon


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fingerling


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Gomez


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Henry Poole


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Insect Queen


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Jack the ripper


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Kira!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Linus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mesogog


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nami


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Orphan Maker


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Protoman


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Queen Bee


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Roronoa zoro


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephan Stills (Scott Pilgrim)


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Tavros


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

U.S Agent


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Vulcan Raven


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Wario


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xarta


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Zim


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ugh.... Scratch that xD I forgot y!!!!

Yuna


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zaeed Messani


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Albert Wesker


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Betty Brant


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Catman


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Edward Elric


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Finn


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Haruna


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Inuyasha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

James Jonah Jameson


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Jimmy neutron


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Leonardo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Megatron


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nick Fury


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Orta


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Pan


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Quanchi


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sandman


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsunami


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

U-Go Girl


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Violet


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wally West


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Zolo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Adam Jensen


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Brak


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Captain Planet


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Detective Dee


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ethel (I love Lucy  classic oldies)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Fenris


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

G.O.B. Bluth


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Han Solo!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Indiana jones


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Kaname


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lex Luthor


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Michael Bluth


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nana


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscar Bluth :cup


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Peter Parker


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Q ko chan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Revy (Black Lagoon)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shelley Marsh


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Tristan taylor


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ursaring


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Vision


Also someone skipped X and Y


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

William Miles

Sorry, I didn't realize X and Y were missing =/


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Xion (Kingdom Hearts)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yidrazil


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Zero (VK)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Alex Power


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Billy from the grim adventures!!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Cora Crawley, (Countess of Grantham) from Downton Abbey! ((That's a lotta C's!!!)


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Daenerys Targaryen from a Song of Ice and Fire!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Enchantress


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Grim, from grim adventures. LOL


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Iceman


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Killer


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Lenina (BNW)


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Morrigan (Dragon Age)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Newman


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ofelia (Pan's Labyrinth)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Percy jackson


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Quagmire


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Raiden


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stewie <3


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsutsumi Ikue (nosatsu junkie... My favorite manga in the entire world!!!!)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ulquiorra Schiffer


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Val Cooper


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Wakko


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Man


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yoshi


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zarbon


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Amamiya-kun


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Blob


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Carly


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Donkey Kong


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Electro


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Falkner (PKMN gym leader).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ganondorf


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Horo (Spice and Wolf).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Izzy from Digimon Adventure.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jubilee


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday (Phoenix Wright).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Liz Lemon


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Madotsuki


----------



## EternalFusion606 (Mar 28, 2012)

Neo (The Matrix):no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Olivia Fuller


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Piccolo (DBZ)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Q-Bert


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

R. Dorothy Wayneright (Big O)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Silk


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ultra Boy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Voldemort


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Winry Rockbell (Fullmetal Alchemist)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Xatu


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yori (vampire knight)


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Zeddicus Zu'l Zorander (Sword of Truth series)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Angel


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Bastian Balthazar Bux (The Neverending Story)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Cappy (hamtaro)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Danny Heffernan


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Emmie


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Franky (One Piece)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ganon


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Human Torch


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Iago


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Krusty (Simpsons)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Lady Rainicorn (Adventure Time)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nala (The Lion King!)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oscar (Hey Arnold)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Penelope Pitstop


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Quasar


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Arrow


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Samurai Goroh


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tamaki Suoh


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Uncle Ben


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

V


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wally West


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Xorn


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zelda


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amara Aquilla


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Barney the Purple Dinosaur~


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cameron Hodge


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO!
I MISSED B!

Dumb Dora the Explorer


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Edward Elric


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Freddy Krueger


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gambit


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Howard the Duck


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ifrit


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

J. Jonah Jameson


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Kingpin


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lionel Luthor


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss Martian


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nova


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocelot


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Peach


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rachel Grey


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam Fisher


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Travis Bickle


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ultra-Humanite


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

wailord!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Xenophilius Lovegood


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yukio


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Zero


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Arthur Weasley


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Clarissa (clarissa explains it all )


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Damon Salvatore


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Enel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Gandalf the Grey/White


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harry Potter


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ike (south park)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jarvis


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

King DDD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lilandra


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Morpheus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nenny


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Orochimaru :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Penny


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Queen (Beyblade V-Force)


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

rocky


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Strong Guy


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Taz


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ultimaton


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Vincent Valentine


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wallace (&Gromit xD)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

X Ray


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yamcha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Animal Man


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Beauty


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Catseye


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Demona (gargoyles)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Eel


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Fry (futurama)


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Nikita from the TV show Nikita


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Otto Octavius


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Peter Parker


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

How did we get from F to N? =__=

Goku (Dragonball)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hank Pym


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ilia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jigglypuff


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Killer Croc


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Leonardo from TMNT


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ms. Marvel


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norman Osborn.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ora


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pan


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Q tip


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryuk (Death Note)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sayuki


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Tom Sawyer


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ulia


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Veronica Mars


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Wallabee beatles


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

X-23


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yuki cross


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zeus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Abe Simpson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Boromir


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Clyde Donovan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darth Vader


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Eddie Brock


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Felix Faust


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Glorious Godfrey


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Holly (Red Dwarf)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ike (South Park)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Joker


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Luffy (One Piece)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

marie from aristocats


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Northstar


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Otto (from The Simpsons)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pride (FMA)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quagmire :boogie


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ren (ren n stimpy)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Stewie


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tara (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ultimo


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Vulpix


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Weevil


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Xion


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeti


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zero


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amos Diggory


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Ben Beckman


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

christian clarke


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Draco Malfoy


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Elroy Jetson


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Fleur Delacour-Weasley


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Golduck


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hush


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Ivysaur


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jane Porter


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Kira


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lion-O (haha)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meeko! (Pocahontas)


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Nightwing (Batman)


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Ophelia (from Hamlet)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Pauly D from _Beloved_


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Queen (Beyblade V-Force)


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

Ron (Harry Potter)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SpongeBong HempPants


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Tohru (Jackie Chan Adventures)


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Uniqua (Backyardigans)


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Venusaur


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Wesley Wyndam-Pryce


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Zordon (Power Rangers)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashrah - Mortal Kombat


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Blanka


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Catwoman - (Batman) sorry i like batman


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Damian Wayne


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Eowyn (Lord of the Rings)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fred Weasley


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Greed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Harry Potter :high5
*


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Ianto Jones♥


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

Jimmy Neutron


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Kelly Bailey (Misfits)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Laboon


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

_Musubi -__ Sekirei_


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Nelson - Simpsons


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

odin


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Pippin (LOTR)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quagmire. the only Q I can think of.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Roran (Inheritance)


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Squidward


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

The End


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ursula


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Valon


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Xavier


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wile. E. Coyote


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Xelos


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yoda..........yo yo yo yo Yoda


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Zangetsu


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Al Bundy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Beren


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Carl - ATHF


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Donald Duck


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Filburt (Rocko's Modern Life)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Grumpy (one of the seven dwarfs )


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Harry Pottah!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Inuyasha


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Kermit


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Luna (the cat from sailor moon)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Michael Scott


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nemo


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Olivia Benson


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Petunia Dursley


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Q (from Star Trek: The Next Generation)


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Rainbow Brite


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Snowwhite


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Trinity (The Matrix)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ursula


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Veronica Lodge


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Winry Rockbell


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Xavier


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yoyo (jsrf)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Zoro


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Austin Powers


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Beavis


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Cat in the hat


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Dexter


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*ELMO!!!*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Franky (One Piece)


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

Green Arrow (My names Ollie )


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Harley Quinn - Batman


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

impmon


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Kairi


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lionel Hutz


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Mindfang


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Naz


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

_Odin_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Popeye


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Q*bert


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rhino


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharon Marsh


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Thumbelina


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Urkel


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Varys


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wil E. Coyote


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Xena


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yoda


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Zoidberg


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Aang


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Barbie (*lol*)


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Chris Partlow.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Daisy Duck


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ernest.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Felix the Cat


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Garfield.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hope


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

King Kong


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lex Luthor


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Marlo Stanfield. :what:


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ned Flanders


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oliver Wood


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Peter Griffin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Quentin Compson


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Rafiki


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Spiderman


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Travis Bickle


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Ursula


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Waz Wanian Wevil


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

X-Cutioner


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yogi Bear


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The ZOHAN


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Apu Nahasapeemapetilon


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Beast boy


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Clifford the Big Red Dog


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Darcy


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Elvi


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Frank Reynolds.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Grace Violet


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hank Hill


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Skellington


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Kramer


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Leomon


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt Saracen


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ned Flanders


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Otto


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ponyta


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quagmire
:stu


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Rigoletto


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Skeletor.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Terrakion


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

usopp


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Vegapunk


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Waldo


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

xion


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoro


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alecto Carrow


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Cliffjumper.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Doctor Wily


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Frobisher (talking penguin from Doctor Who)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Glimmer (Hunger Games)


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

haku


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

IG-88 (Star Wars)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

King Lear


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Luigi


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Mario


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nyuu


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Orochimaru


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Percy Jackson (of Percy Jackson and the Olympians)


----------

